# Wheel Arch Dressing



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Having done a quick search there doesn't seem to be a lot on dressing the wheel arches. I have a mix of plastic and fabrics so what's a good, long lasting product to use? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Once my arches are cleaned I use Delux to coat my plastic arches. The water beads like crazy. For the carpet liners I’d use smart fabric from G technic


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Once my arches are cleaned I use Delux to coat my plastic arches. The water beads like crazy. For the carpet liners I'd use smart fabric from G technic


Any links? Google thinks I want to paint my arches with gloss!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/professional-dressing-chemicals


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Boothy said:


> Any links? Google thinks I want to paint my arches with gloss!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


CYC sell both products :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

For plastic inner wheel arches I use either CarPro Perl , CG Bare Bones or Autosmart Finish

Dilute to suit or use neat :thumb:

CG Bare Bones - don't dilute


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone for Bare Bones Frome Chemical Guys
https://amzn.to/2KIZFD3


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Carpro PERL 1:1


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

\Rian said:


> Carpro PERL 1:1


No good on the arches, it will just wash off at the first sight of rain.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

^^^ just like it does on tyres!
I think it's pretty pointless dressing arches at this time of year, they're filthy again in next to no time. A thorough scrub with apc each wash should tide over til spring.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...rplan-trade-super-trim-cleaner-5l-703658.html

£14 for 5L, unbeatable value! Its the same kind of product as Autoglym super sheen and Autosmart Finish etc. I use it to dress engine bays as well as wheel arch linings.

It works out around £10 with a trade card


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

CG Barebones on plastic liners for me. Spray and walk away.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

I have a BMW which has the combo of carpet and plastic. The carpet, obviously for avoiding the clinking of stones etc, is a PITA to clean. It seems to hold onto every little thing. I've got a 1L of Gtechniq Smart Fabric. Or is it better just to scrub clean and dress or does this actually repel any dirt?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

straight6hatch said:


> I have a BMW which has the combo of carpet and plastic. The carpet, obviously for avoiding the clinking of stones etc, is a PITA to clean. It seems to hold onto every little thing. I've got a 1L of Gtechniq Smart Fabric. Or is it better just to scrub clean and dress or does this actually repel any dirt?


It will repel the water with the dirt in it so it will help. I've used this on one of my cars and noticed the difference but it won't last as long in the wheel arch as it does on the interior carpets. Id reapply 6 monthly or so.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

RS3 said:


> It will repel the water with the dirt in it so it will help. I've used this on one of my cars and noticed the difference but it won't last as long in the wheel arch as it does on the interior carpets. Id reapply 6 monthly or so.


Worth it for the cost + prep involved would you say? Mine are in serious need of a scrub. Pretty sure the previous owner was Colin McRae....


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

straight6hatch said:


> Worth it for the cost + prep involved would you say? Mine are in serious need of a scrub. Pretty sure the previous owner was Colin McRae....


Yes, its worth it IMO. Ill be doing a deep clean on the wifes wheel arches in the spring and ill apply some then. It will hopefully prevent the need for these deep cleans where I usually use Surfex left for a good 10 mins then the Ezy Go brush. Usually do it at least twice until the browning of the water stops but if I keep doing this every 6 months there won't be much carpet left.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

RS3 said:


> Yes, its worth it IMO. Ill be doing a deep clean on the wifes wheel arches in the spring and ill apply some then. It will hopefully prevent the need for these deep cleans where I usually use Surfex left for a good 10 mins then the Ezy Go brush. Usually do it at least twice until the browning of the water stops but if I keep doing this every 6 months there won't be much carpet left.


Heres me asking if its worth the cost and effort. Then theres also me thinking 'hey, i've got loads of Gtechniq C4 Trim Restorer left over. It would go well on the wheel arches....WHERE NOBODY WOULD SEE IT'. This detailing malarky is really getting to my head :lol:


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Keep the arches on mine clean and treat with Autoglym rubber cleaner, make sure arch lips are free of mud and grit etc. 
We must be stupid really as they are blathered again as soon as you go out plus the fact when you sell the car it won’t make a bit of difference and you’ll move onto obsessive cleaning of the next cars arches.
Think a psychologist may be useful.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## ade73 (Nov 25, 2006)

AutoGlym Bumper & Trim Gel. :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Surely your needing something oil or silicone based. I think perl is water based


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

CarChem hydrocoat, (bought in their black friday sale) used through a snow foam lance to give the arches and pesky 'carpet' linings' a 'proofing' and seems to be helping; a) dry, b) ease of subsequent cleaning, c) looking cared for...


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Just as someone has mentioned using a snow foam lance to apply CarChem Hydrocoat, i'm guessing using Autoglym Polar Seal through a snow foam lance to add some form of dirt repellence to carpet/plastic arches may work?

I know it isn't a dressing which is more on topic, but would AG Polar Seal help prolong clean wheel arch carpets/plastics?


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

David, If you don't try you'll not find out:speechles 
I started off using Carpro Hydro2 / TacSystems Waterglass, diluted 1:3 / 1:4 and apply via a trigger spray in the arches then use the pressure washer rinse as prescribed to make the stuff work. 
Working on the priciple that hopefully it must get pushed into the crapet liners, as well as the suspension bits and add some hydrphobicity (big word) just like it does on paint sufaces etc. to keep things cleaner and perhaps even a bit less rusty. It certainly helps on my wheels keeping them beading nicely

As I have been able to aquire 5Ls of a) Autoglym Coat-It, trade version of Poalr-Seal I believe, and subsequently b) CarChems Hydro coat, as much cheaper alternatives to the Hydro2/Waterglass, and then using the foam lance as a recomended way of applying the Coat-it/Hydroseal and a way of getting a better surface coating under the arches. 

It's difficult to know without running the car without the applications and then with with some form of comparison it's difficult to say, but hopefully the logic is sound, underarches being somewhat more water resistant, should help keep the undersides less water absorbing/dryer cleaner :speechles And other than wallet damage can't hinder keeping things clean? Even if somewhat OCD.

In support the garage keep commenting on the cleanliness of the undersides of tha car, so can't be bad ??? 

WSY?


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Iv always used Adam’s invisible undercarriage. Spray on and leave it 👍


----------

